# where to send question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

I sent my paperwork to NC with a check in it last week and just got a call from FedX that the address there was no good and it had to go to Austin tx.
When I check the 1040 book its still NC.
Has something been changed ?
Any Help would be appreciated.

Could it be a FedX problem.
would it be considered late filing because of this mess.
Should I resend again to NC using the regular post. 
Only used Fedx because of the virus.

Thanks in advance.

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

If you are sending yourself international returns only go to Charlotte NC if a payment was enclosed. It goes to Austin TX if no payment enclosed

https://www.irs.gov/filing/internat...addresses-for-taxpayers-and-tax-professionals

But for Private Delivery Services... they don't go to Charlotte .. because why make things simple..

The following addresses are the ones that accept PDS.

https://www.irs.gov/filing/submissi...et-addresses-for-private-delivery-service-pds


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

seems I got lucky they said it had to go to Austin and following the IRS thats where it had to go.
Thanks for the info didn't know they did it that way.

Thanks 
Bernie


----------

